# Sir Vape Clearance Sale



## Sir Vape (24/7/18)

Sir Vape are clearing their shelves for new stock.

Make sure you don't miss out on these crazy clearance sale items.

Sale starts at midnight tonight and ends when stocks sell out.

In-store sale starts at 8:00am on Wednesday 25/07/2018

RDA's as low as R80
Juice as low as R40
Mods as low as R199
and more ...

Tab will only be live at 12 midnight tonight.
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clearance-sale-25-07-2018

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dobie (24/7/18)

Welp, I predict a server crash at about 08:00 tomorrow morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/18)

Dobie said:


> Welp, I predict a server crash at about 08:00 tomorrow morning



More like midnight tonight!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (24/7/18)

Going to be relying on my son waking me up in time for some good deals here!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dobie (24/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> More like midnight tonight!



My brain just crashed, see now 08:00 is for in store sale.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (24/7/18)

Reminder Set!


----------



## Hallucinated_ (24/7/18)

I am going to buy so many uneeded stuff haha.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (24/7/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I am going to buy so many uneeded stuff haha.


This was the supposed plan for VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (25/7/18)

The SALE is LIVE 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clearance-sale-25-07-2018

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (25/7/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> This was the supposed plan for VapeCon!


soooo many uneeded stuff was bought hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Heino13 (25/7/18)

Great day. Thx 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadz1972 (26/7/18)

The conveniently timed clearance will have some consequences for me 

No regrets


----------



## Sir Vape (26/7/18)

Just a note that most of the international juices on the clearance have been re-stocked


----------

